# OMG maybe a first ever!!!



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 27, 2008)

*OMG first ever for me!!!*

So I got a new MM Formosa for my freshly molted female. That is not the cool part. 

So they were playing cat and mouse running all over, the female was receptive and the male was more then willing, but the female kept turning away at the last second and walking away. They would tap some more to each other get close again then same thing the female would saunter away. This went on for over an hour, so I decided to try something and it worked!!!

I coaxed the female out of the tank and picked her up with my thumb and middle fingers holding her carapace. Then I held her in front of the male. The male dove right in and tried to insert but missed and was getting my thumb, he backed up for a second then dove in again and got a very long good hard insert while I was holding her!!!   I tried again to see if I could get two inserts but she was not having it this time. And the next time I do it IF I do it again Ill video tape it, my heart is still racing!

She is very calm right now in a trance like state eating her roach like nothing ever happened. Did I mention I am still shaking? More from excitement then anything else!


----------



## Mina (Feb 27, 2008)

Actually Ryan, Adam Jansen has told me he has done that before, and gotten fertile  sacks from doing it. 
 I was kind of divided about it though.  Isn't that pretty close to not taking no for an answer?
I'm not sure I would have the guts to get in the way of two pokies mating regardless.  Well, at least your heart got a workout!!!


----------



## Merfolk (Feb 27, 2008)

You were accessory in a rape. Bad boy


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 27, 2008)

With a Formosa? Oh well I still think its cool! 
I really thought the male was going to bite me near the end. It was nuts!


----------



## Mina (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes, with a formosa.  No means no, Ryan!!!     I'm very glad you didn't get bitten!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UrbanJungles (Feb 27, 2008)

...I have to admit man, I'm a little disturbed.

:?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 27, 2008)

Mina said:


> Yes, with a formosa.  No means no, Ryan!!!     I'm very glad you didn't get bitten!!!!!!!!!


Ahh well change the title to first for me!


----------



## WARPIG (Feb 27, 2008)

There are laws against Pimp-n-Tell;P 

PIG-


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Feb 27, 2008)

All i got to say is you got some balls for doing that...!


----------



## jbrd (Feb 27, 2008)

No way Uh uh ....... The first documented three way T porn !


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 27, 2008)

Well at least I know for sure there was a good insert after the MMs second sperm web so now he can go visit some more ladies!


----------



## Rochelle (Feb 28, 2008)

Well I hope you feel like you need a shower and a cigarette......criminey!  

(I have to give you credit for being willing, though  )


----------



## RottweilExpress (Feb 28, 2008)

UrbanJungles said:


> ...I have to admit man, I'm a little disturbed.


Yah.  


ddddd


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 28, 2008)

very interesting.  you have given me quite a few ideas.  good job man. i think you might have done something important for the hobby. we shall see how things develop


----------



## bluegootty (Feb 28, 2008)

*wow*

damn ryan.. wat else u havent come up yet.. first we breed then we helping the mm to rape the female...wow this is crazy.. but u got alot of guts and ball to do this....anyway..if u get good news on the formosa sack..save some sling for me ok..ryan..u pokie master u..!!!!!


----------



## Arachnomore (Feb 28, 2008)

Isn't this in some way considered beastiality?


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 28, 2008)

tis not rape, nor bestiality

rape implies sentience, i would think.  a physical overcoming of a thinking resistance.  spiders do not think, therefore can not be raped.

bestiality is a human copulating WITH a beast


----------



## Arachnomore (Feb 28, 2008)

he was playing the role for the female. I'm just pulling your leg.... in a non suggestive manner... please don't rape me next hahaha


----------



## Annie3Ponies (Feb 28, 2008)

Just watch your thumb carefully for the next few months.  If you start to develop a bump you will know you are making an eggsac!


----------



## Merfolk (Feb 28, 2008)

BTW, almost all livestock is conceived this way. They no longer take the oxen to the cows, it's all done with srynges and pipes and the animals can't doge the process either.


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 28, 2008)

Merfolk said:


> BTW, almost all livestock is conceived this way. They no longer take the oxen to the cows, it's all done with srynges and pipes and the animals can't doge the process either.


that is one of my goals for tarantulas, actually.  i need to do a LOT more studying before i can even begin to think about it, though!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 28, 2008)

cacoseraph said:


> that is one of my goals for tarantulas, actually.  i need to do a LOT more studying before i can even begin to think about it, though!


That would be cool too. But would require you to sit and wait for the making of a sperm web, then you would have to draw it up into a syringe, and get it into the female in a short period of time.

Hey maybe we should figure out how long the sperm can live outside the T first. Anyone know that? I think that can be found out fairly easily.


----------



## Frédérick (Feb 28, 2008)

cacoseraph said:


> that is one of my goals for tarantulas, actually.  i need to do a LOT more studying before i can even begin to think about it, though!


apart from learning how to correctly pick a tarantula, what one should study before doing this? This technique seems to be indeed quite interesting for unresponsive/reputable male killing Ts, like a chromato female for instance. it would be also a good thing  to point this out to Stanley Schultz for him to put it in the latest edition of the Keeper's guide, if it isnt already known...

hey caco, next step with this tech is with the pedes...that would be hardcore  haha


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 28, 2008)

well, the mechanics of how to get sperm from a pedipalp into the spermethecae is going to require some studying.  i mean, do i try to snake a micropipette into her epigastric furrow?  do i use a needle and pierce her exoskeleton and then glue her afterwards?

stuff like that

and as talken said... how long will sperm last?  i have a feeling if you keep it from drying out (i.e. keep it in the palp) it will possibly last years. i know it can last ~3 years in a female, for sure.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 28, 2008)

> and as talken said... how long will sperm last? i have a feeling if you keep it from drying out (i.e. keep it in the palp) it will possibly last years. i know it can last ~3 years in a female, for sure.


So in theory if the sperm is in a syringe and protected from drying out it might stay viable for an extended period of time. I am going to test this soon. I just need to catch a male in the act and kick him off the sperm web and collect it. 

The only big problem is getting it into the female. If you push to hard and tear something inside her you could kill her. Or for all we know there is a plug of sorts left by the male as well when the sperm is deposited that prevents it from coming out from where it is meant to be stored,  which I would assume would be in the upper parts of the spermathecae. Heck I have no idea if that would work or not. This is going to be interesting though.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Feb 28, 2008)

What happens if a female is in premolt or not physically fit to breed...ie, not enough weight or size?  Most of the time, if a female is not "receptive" to a male it's for a specific reason...generally the timing isn't "right" for reproduction.  I guess you would have to hope that someone like Ryan is doing this who would be able to recognize the subtle "cues" of it just no being the right time...


----------



## UrbanJungles (Feb 28, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> The only big problem is getting it into the female. If you push to hard and tear something inside her you could kill her. Or for all we know there is a plug of sorts left by the male as well when the sperm is deposited that prevents it from coming out from where it is meant to be stored,  which I would assume would be in the upper parts of the spermathecae. Heck I have no idea if that would work or not. This is going to be interesting though.


No, that's not your only problem.  If you examine a male's bulbs, you'll notice that some of them are intricately designed to solely fit the specific female's sperm receptacles. The size and shape of the bulbs and often the spermathecae vary significantly from species to species.  Often, the male will do more than just jab, there's a bit of a jab and twist involved in making the bulbs fit perfectly into the female...some have very specific and unique twists involved in the structure.  This could prove problematic when it comes to delivering the sperm with a man made tool.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 28, 2008)

UrbanJungles said:


> What happens if a female is in premolt or not physically fit to breed...ie, not enough weight or size?  Most of the time, if a female is not "receptive" to a male it's for a specific reason...generally the timing isn't "right" for reproduction.  I guess you would have to hope that someone like Ryan is doing this who would be able to recognize the subtle "cues" of it just no being the right time...


Well with pokies at least the signs they are not ready or willing are very easy to spot. They ether A don't move at all while the male is drumming his little heart out, B do a very obvious seizure like shaking back and forth sometimes side to side that does not in any way look like the receptive tapping they do when they are in the mood, or C they strike at and chase the male and try to make him lunch.

Other then that you hit walls all the time in breeding, the male is a wimp, the female is spooked easily ect. If there were a way to do this I would try it only when I had to, because they normally do know best. But where I think the advantage lies is instead of pairing them or co habiting them and "hoping" they do the deed, if this pans out some day you will KNOW the female got inseminated.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 28, 2008)

UrbanJungles said:


> No, that's not your only problem.  If you examine a male's bulbs, you'll notice that some of them are intricately designed to solely fit the specific female's sperm receptacles. The size and shape of the bulbs and often the spermathecae vary significantly from species to species.  Often, the male will do more than just jab, there's a bit of a jab and twist involved in making the bulbs fit perfectly into the female...some have very specific and unique twists involved in the structure.  This could prove problematic when it comes to delivering the sperm with a man made tool.


Oh I realize that problem to. 
Also there have been several times when I paired my pokies that it seemed a mucus pouch or capsule of some sort might be a part of the delivery system. Almost like the sperm gets drawn up into the palp that is linned with something that all gets shot into the female. I see something sticking out of the female after the pairing and I can't tell if that is her parts inverted temporally from the insert or his goods that he deposited.


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 28, 2008)

yeah, you couldn't use techs like this or AI all the time. yo uwould possibly unintentionally (or dang near semi-intentionally) select for spiders that can't naturally be bred


as for female not ready... if someone is dumb enough to try to mate a premolt female i submit they have other problems to be worrying about



compared to some of the true spiders, tarantula sexual gear is pretty simple and tame in design.  that is part of why they would make good candidates for study like this.  the fact the are pracking HUGE (well, some are at any rate) is another



i woudl consider something like the restrained breeding or later the AI if the situation called for it.  say... new species with a single MM in the states... or a male with some characteristic you REALLY want to pass to offsprings... dunno.  but is moot point till we can actually do the AI =P


----------



## UrbanJungles (Feb 28, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Oh I realize that problem to.
> Also there have been several times when I paired my pokies that it seemed a mucus pouch or capsule of some sort might be a part of the delivery system. Almost like the sperm gets drawn up into the palp that is linned with something that all gets shot into the female. I see something sticking out of the female after the pairing and I can't tell if that is her parts inverted temporally from the insert or his goods that he deposited.


That would be semen, and the seminal plug to follow after the deed is done and the last little bit exposed to air hardens up.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 28, 2008)

> woudl consider something like the restrained breeding or later the AI if the situation called for it. say... new species with a single MM in the states... or a male with some characteristic you REALLY want to pass to offsprings... dunno. but is moot point till we can actually do the AI =P


I just want to work on it to see if it can be done. But first I will do this sperm out of the body testing. That should be fairly simple.

Hey Caco how often do you think I should check the sperms viability? I would assume it would be frequently for the first go rounds.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 28, 2008)

UrbanJungles said:


> That would be semen, and the seminal plug to follow after the deed is done and the last little bit exposed to air hardens up.


That is what I thought, but that does not seem like loose fluid, it seems like something is preventing it from dribbling everywhere.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Feb 28, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> That is what I thought, but that does not seem like loose fluid, it seems like something is preventing it from dribbling everywhere.


Yes, it's very viscous.


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 28, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Hey Caco how often do you think I should check the sperms viability? I would assume it would be frequently for the first go rounds.


well, the sperm is quiescent until the female puts some kinda juice on it to activate it.

i am not entirely sure how we could check on it.   i mean, mammal spermies wiggle around when they are functional and cease movement when they expire.  tarantula sperm is still until activated.


cogitating


i have one REALLY expesive solution.  you can use luciferin/luciferase to check for ATP which should only be in living animal cells.

i think.


----------



## monkey (Feb 28, 2008)

Merfolk said:


> BTW, almost all livestock is conceived this way. They no longer take the oxen to the cows, it's all done with srynges and pipes and the animals can't doge the process either.


I might be picking hairs, but why would you take an ox to a cow, wouldn't it be a bull to a cow?

But I agree, pigs, cows, occasionally horses, but not usually sheep are usually conceived via artificial insemination


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 28, 2008)

cacoseraph said:


> i am not entirely sure how we could check on it.   i mean, mammal spermies wiggle around when they are functional and cease movement when they expire.  tarantula sperm is still until activated.


Could I just squirt out some on a slide and check it at intervals to see if it is still mobile thus meaning it's alive? 
Does T sperm even move? Or does the mother massage the sac so that the sperm can meet the egg? I would assume it does move I am just thinking out loud.


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 28, 2008)

my understanding is it is in some kinda sorta suspended animation until the female activates it when she mixes it with her eggs


so viable quiescent sperm will just sit there, like dead sperm would.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 28, 2008)

cacoseraph said:


> my understanding is it is in some kinda sorta suspended animation until the female activates it when she mixes it with her eggs
> 
> 
> so viable quiescent sperm will just sit there, like dead sperm would.


So even if I get some sperm drawn up off a web its not going to do squat under a slide..... well poo that is boring. Then the only way to test it would be to mate females with it. And that by itself is slightly more complicated.


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 28, 2008)

nah

not the only way. as i said, their is the lucifer way =P


give me time. i am sure i can think of something.  i might have to do even more damned research before i get a good way, though


----------



## dragontears (Feb 28, 2008)

Ryan, when I processed your male B. smithi, I saw what I would call live sperm preserved in the testes.  This picture:





shows healthy sperm that were alive and squirmy just prior to the death and preservation of the male.

When I took Lori's male G. rosea after he died, I sectioned his palps and found sperm that were tightly coiled into small compact balls.  I'm assuming this means that the sperm was not viable prior to death/preservation.  I haven't gotten a picture of that slide yet...we've been really busy at work.

I would assume a wet mount and a high res microscope would show you whether the sperm was viable or not.  

Just my completely inexperienced two cents.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 28, 2008)

So just based off of how they look when dead you can tell if they were alive? 
Does alive mean moving or just alive? 
That is cool!
I am more excited now to test this out. What magnification do I need to see sperm like that?


----------



## desertdweller (Feb 28, 2008)

*The Rape of Nature*

Michael de Montaigne's (1533-1592) plea:

 "Let us give Nature a chance; she knows her business better than we do" 

Hmm..... 'nuf said.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 28, 2008)

desertdweller said:


> Michael de Montaigne's (1533-1592) plea:
> 
> "Let us give Nature a chance; she knows her business better than we do"
> 
> Hmm..... 'nuf said.


If you believe that, go release your collection of T's outside, nature will take care of them.


----------



## timekeeper (Feb 28, 2008)

That's pretty cool Ryan, you're a daredevil


----------



## dragontears (Feb 29, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> So just based off of how they look when dead you can tell if they were alive?
> Does alive mean moving or just alive?
> That is cool!
> I am more excited now to test this out. What magnification do I need to see sperm like that?



Based off how they looked under the scope, I am _assuming_ the sperm in your male was viable and the sperm of Lori's male was dead.  There's really nothing to base this off of and no documentation to read up on, but it would make sense...your male was in his prime and the sperm was in the testes...Lori's male was over a year past mature and the sperm was in a pedipalp bulb.  When I look at the slides, the tissue has been preserved, processed, embedded, sectioned, and stained...nothing is alive and moving anymore, but based on the positions of the sperm, I am willing to believe that my theory is correct.  I'll try to get a picture at work soon of what I think to be dead sperm and I'll let you decide.


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 29, 2008)

desertdweller said:


> Michael de Montaigne's (1533-1592) plea:
> 
> "Let us give Nature a chance; she knows her business better than we do"
> 
> Hmm..... 'nuf said.


ah yes... the cutting edge of 16th century science.  very applicable to today


----------



## fishwithoutabik (Feb 29, 2008)

Merfolk said:


> BTW, almost all livestock is conceived this way. They no longer take the oxen to the cows, it's all done with srynges and pipes and the animals can't doge the process either.


 I am sure this will be a very unpopular opinion, but this whole artificial insemination of tarantulas issue really feels wrong to me.


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 29, 2008)

well... not knowing specifics of the two respective males


i would say the palpal sperm has the quiesence enforced on it and the sperm in the body is not yet put to sleep

i am almost positive i have read that the quiescent form is balled as lori's male's was described


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 29, 2008)

UrbanJungles said:


> ...I have to admit man, I'm a little disturbed.
> 
> :?


I was thinking the exact same thing! lol.


----------



## dragontears (Feb 29, 2008)

cacoseraph said:


> well... not knowing specifics of the two respective males
> 
> 
> i would say the palpal sperm has the quiesence enforced on it and the sperm in the body is not yet put to sleep
> ...



Never mind then.  I thought I was on to something there.  Back to the drawing board.  :wall:


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 29, 2008)

well... it woud probably be a good idea to confirm. i haven't read my tara books in over a year, iirc


----------



## funnylori (Mar 5, 2008)

So I guess we just need to section the palps and testies of both a healthy male and an unhealthy male and see if there is a difference. I have an Ornithoctonus sp. male on his way out the door.  He didn't calm down enough after the show to put with the female, and now he's curling up... Poor guy. Got stressed to death.


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Mar 5, 2008)

Why are you guys (Talken/Caco) considering posible mutilation of a valuable female?  Would it not be easier, since you'll be watching the males day and night for sperm webs, to make the female produce dud sacs and grab it from her on the first day?

CCTV hooked to the computer would aid in this theory too.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Mar 5, 2008)

YouLosePayUp said:


> Why are you guys (Talken/Caco) considering posible mutilation of a valuable female?  Would it not be easier, since you'll be watching the males day and night for sperm webs, to make the female produce dud sacs and grab it from her on the first day?
> 
> CCTV hooked to the computer would aid in this theory too.


Catching a female making a dud sac? Your kidding right? I think I have had maybe 2-3 dud sacs laid by females that were not bred in many many years, so I don't really think that would be a workable avenue.


----------



## Tescos (Mar 5, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Catching a female making a dud sac? Your kidding right? I think I have had maybe 2-3 dud sacs laid by females that were not bred in many many years, so I don't really think that would be a workable avenue.


Well Mr science if you put that extra bit of thought into what you are thinking about doing this would be a much better option. 
 I personly think looking into ways how to store the sperm and eggs so that they remain fertile would be a better course to take, because what now happens if you go ahead and inject your female with the sperm and it goes on to produce a non fertile sac? You can draw no conclusions from it at all because you have absoultly no idea if if your aritficial insemination was a success as how are you going to see that it got to where it needed to be?

why not just try and start off small by just trying to fertilze the one egg?
then again totally ignor everything I have just written like is the normal for people such as yourself  As I know hand on heart I am not worthie enough to even post on such a subject. 

have fun
Chris


----------



## Nich (Mar 5, 2008)

Isaacboda said:


> Isn't this in some way considered beastiality?


ROTFL!!!!!!!!! 

 Ryan, that's the craziest breeding situation of ever heard of.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Mar 5, 2008)

Tescos said:


> Well Mr science if you put that extra bit of thought into what you are thinking about doing this would be a much better option.
> I personly think looking into ways how to store the sperm and eggs so that they remain fertile would be a better course to take, because what now happens if you go ahead and inject your female with the sperm and it goes on to produce a non fertile sac? You can draw no conclusions from it at all because you have absoultly no idea if if your aritficial insemination was a success as how are you going to see that it got to where it needed to be?
> 
> why not just try and start off small by just trying to fertilze the one egg?
> ...


Why can't you interject you opinion without being an ass? Are you capable of doing such a thing? Stay off my threads if you can't at least respond with the manners of a 10 year old. 

I am not trying to be super scientific. I never will be. I am just doing things for fun. This whole conversation was mainly speaking of theory. Even if someone proves they can inseminate a female that would be to much trouble to go through to continue doing it. They do it best I will always agree with that.


----------



## _bob_ (Mar 5, 2008)

just a thought since this thread popped back up... since you were talking about using pipettes and what not.... what if you some how made a mold of the males bulb to use for the end of the pipette... ... if it was to actually work then you could have a pipette for each species... just a thought that ran across my head.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Mar 5, 2008)

_bob_ said:


> just a thought since this thread popped back up... since you were talking about using pipettes and what not.... what if you some how made a mold of the males bulb to use for the end of the pipette... ... if it was to actually work then you could have a pipette for each species... just a thought that ran across my head.


Hey that is a cool idea. That would be easy to do by using a dead MM palp for the mold. 

I am just more curious if sperm will exist outside of the T and the palp.


----------



## Tescos (Mar 6, 2008)

well Talkenlate04  glad to see you never dissapoint me.   

-
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Nerri1029 (Mar 6, 2008)

this is a good thread, and the topic is one worthy of discussion.

PLAY NICE gentlemen  


MY Comments:

I see a risk of damage to the spermathecae from "shaky" hands 

I do like the idea of an embolus affixed to a pipett, maybe glued on to a very thin transfer bulb pipett, so as to cushion the injection force.

I also agree with the issue/problem of propagating T's with a trait of being difficult to breed, or that they have little reproductive drive. 

ALL IN ALL worthy of more research.
( that means scientific research, anecdotal goes only so far )


----------



## frtysxan2 (Mar 13, 2008)

if you guys ever figure out how to artificial inseminate a t. i have a suggestion. if you have not already thought of it, there is a good way to keep the female still to do the insemination on NWI page. dean calls it a handy device for working on injured tarantulas. it is a wooden device with two glass sliding windows on each side.

also (im sure this was said in some way prior to my reply) what if the female has to be turned on or have an erection of sorts and won't take otherwise?

as for the sperm being alive in a state of suspended animation. sperm is alive right? all living things respond to stimuli (i.e. temp, touch, really any change in the cell's environment) so if it is not dead it should change in some way.

i also read a while back that spider sperm is different from any other sperm on the planet. so this may come into play with reproduction. the article was on the ATS web site so i'm sure it is, but i don't know how trustworthy the info was but that is what it said. here is the link: http://www.atshq.org/articles/Regeneration.pdf 

well that is my input hope this stuff continues, keep us updated.

Jon


----------



## ZergFront (Jun 6, 2009)

*Bravo on This Thread!*

This has got to be one of the most interesting threads I've read all week. (Thumbs up) :clap: 

 I don't know how, but some of you made T rape comments funny(?) Maybe I should go see someone.....

 Anyway, this is deffinately a thread I will watch. If we learn about AI of T's or just the nature of their sperm and egg (big spiders are just obviously easier) this could help us understand all arachnids a little more.

 To the OP, I hope you can tell us later you got a good sac from your "violated" T. JK! X-D


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 6, 2009)

A thread from the grave!  

I don't know if I ever added this,but the female mated here did produce a good sac.


----------



## Dave (Jun 10, 2009)

Just saw the vid. That was great!! Has any more research gone into these breeding methods?


----------



## BigBryan (Jun 10, 2009)

Dave said:


> Just saw the vid. That was great!! Has any more research gone into these breeding methods?


theres a video? what page? i didnt see one.


----------



## ric (Jun 10, 2009)

*mating*

try feeding the female right before you put the male in,keeps her busy while he does his work.it's worked for me.


----------



## CobbyNobby (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice job on the spider rape guy!:clap:


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 10, 2009)

BigBryan said:


> theres a video? what page? i didnt see one.


Yea, where is the video? I gotta see it.


----------



## Dave (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thu46EMx6VE


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 11, 2009)

i like this thread for two reasons

1) ryan developed a new way of mating spiders that might be of use to me and others in the future  (ever thought about CO2'ing the female to mate her? or for that matter both... makes me wish i had lots of mature tarantulas to play with)

2) i get to see what ppl make idiotic comments and add them to my ignore list


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 11, 2009)

cacoseraph said:


> 2) i get to see what ppl make idiotic comments and add them to my ignore list


Lol!

I like this thread too.


----------



## robc (Jun 11, 2009)

I like this idea ryan :clap: ....correct me if I am wrong:

1. when you have a very rare SP you could use 1 MM to get multiple eggsacs from multiple females without risking the death of the MM and not being able to find another. I think this a great idea....I thought I saw a vid of yours on youtube doing this? Maby I didn't  . You seem very excited about it....and i can tell you I would be.....but if you make the video I would put a strong warning in there so we don't have young kids trying to do it LOL


----------



## jme (Jun 11, 2009)

this is an amazing idea and also a great learning experience more threads like this should take up the Tarantula Announcement area , and not so much fluff

congrats on the discovery and good luck in the future :clap:


----------



## ZergFront (Jun 12, 2009)

*Lol!*



Talkenlate04 said:


> A thread from the grave!



Yeah, that's what happens when you make a reply to a thread you found using the search bar.


----------



## Dave (Jun 12, 2009)

I'd say this thread needs to stay active. The more brain storming, the closer we get to a workable system that could change the hobby as we know it!
Just think, 20 female balfouri successfully bred with just a couple of males?!
Or a pair of H. hercules found and the threat of the male dying in copulation removed?! (Note-These examples are meant to inspire, please don't condemn!)


----------



## Skullptor (Jun 12, 2009)

_bob_ said:


> just a thought since this thread popped back up... since you were talking about using pipettes and what not.... what if you some how made a mold of the males bulb to use for the end of the pipette... ... if it was to actually work then you could have a pipette for each species... just a thought that ran across my head.


Ha. This is an interesting thread and the above is an interesting point- at least to me it is because it is similar to something I have done in the past. I am very familiar with the durometer scale, and being a prototyper I am familiar with matching materials for the needs of the prototype. I have made arteries to medical standards for practicing non-invasive surgeries.

*However*, this may prove much more difficult than something static like a fake artery. Understanding the full function of the organ would be a must. I read about the "lock & key" type of function by another poster. If it has to be maneuvered into place, that may pose a problem. As well as it being an organ that discharges may prove difficult. If you simply cannot "dip and insert" then a static replication would not work. I enjoyed the thread and this is just my $.02


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 13, 2009)

found this will looking for something else. didn't read it yet, but it seems like it might be interesting


Evolutionary Transformation From Muscular to Hydraulic Movements in Spider (Arachnida, Araneae) Genitalia: a Study Based on Histological Serial Sections


ah crap lousy... there is a version for free online but i just lost the link :/


----------

